# Do we have any Pigeon fanciers?



## Carlie (Sep 27, 2006)

Hello, bird people! I don't know birds, so could do with some help. 

I found an injured domestic fancy pigeon, which the owner lost months ago and has since sold up, so can't take her back. I'm told she's a homing pigeon x fantail and was hand reared for a little boy (his daddy keeps racing pigeons). 

She has a wound under her wing where it looks like she's caught herself on wire or a TV aerial or something. The wound is healing, but she's holding the wing out slightly. 

I have absolutely nowhere safe to keep her, so she's currently made a home in an open really useful box and seems pretty content. She has newspaper for poos, a water dish, a grit dish and I put pigeon food out for her every day. 

My questions: 

1) she seems quite happy and content: will she be ok for a little while until I find somewhere for her to go?
2) what can I do about her wing? It seems to be healing, but she holds it out slightly. Is there any first aid I can be offering? Vet needed?
3) thoughts of cross infection from pigeon to snakes have crossed my mind. Should I be concerned? Inoculations were mentioned by the previous owner, but I couldn't tell you what she's had done. 

Although I enjoy having her around, I doubt her needs are being met here. Does anybody know of a place she could go in the Manchester area where she will be cared for well?


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Food, water and grit are a good start, she will be quite content for the moment, although I know exactly the mess your house will get into with a pigeon flying around in it (been there plenty of times). The wing honestly depends on exactly what the injury is, and no one can diagnose that over the internet. it may be a superficial wound that will heal fine by itself, it may need antibiotics, it may even be broken in which case it may need pinning or at least strapping. your best bet would be to get her checked over by a vet who can tell you exactly what is going on, and give treatment if necicary. cross infection to your snakes is very unlikly. Pigeons are no where near as disease ridden as people like to make out, and most of the diseases and parasites they can carry are exclusive to birds and will not cross to reptiles (or people) however it is still sensible to take basic precausions i.e, don't allow the bird to be pooing directly into your vivs etc. the vacinations mentioned will be for Paramyxovirus (PMV) and paratyphoid as these are a requirment for showing or racing pigeons. She will quite likely be vacinated for pigeon pox as well. Finding a home may be a little more tricky as not many serious fanciers will be willing to take on a cross. The fantail half will make her a lousy racer (espesualy with a wing injury), the racing blood will make her no good to show. you will have to find someone who just wants her as a pet.


----------



## guineapig (Jan 9, 2011)

i would have her but your to far plus i dont travel i have lots of show pigeons so she would be well cared for


----------



## Carlie (Sep 27, 2006)

Thank you for your comprehensive reply, corvid2e1. 

The first night she was here, she did nothing but fluff herself up like a little white pudding. I didn't know she actually had a wing injury to begin with, so thought she might be under the weather. I read up as much as I could about pigeon ailments, and of course read that they don't really harbour anything nasty, although like with any animal, cleanliness is a must. 

As she's getting fitter, she's getting harder to catch, so haven't had a look at her wing recently, but did manage to have a good look at her wing a couple of days ago and the wound looked oldish (a week perhaps). It looks like she's plucked all of the feathers around the area, and she's always nibbling. I had a bit of a clean up of the area with some Pevidine. 

She seems very bright in herself and is currently foraging for food in her box, throwing various peas around (eats everything else, leaves the peas).

And yes, you're right about the poo. Fortunately, she doesn't seem to be all that interested in moving from her food area, so she poos on news papers, unless I disturb her for cleaning. 

I would love to keep her, as she's been a joy to have around, but there are at least 5 snakes in here who would make a bee-line for her if they got out, and two Rottwilers on the other side of the door who might want to play with her. It would be selfish of me to keep her, so a pet home must be found. 

Thank you for your offer, guineapig, but I think I may have found one already. I'm cautiously optimistic, but I'm sure there will be updates. If this home falls through, and there aren't any pet homes closer, I'd be happy to drive her to you. 

:2thumb:


----------



## guineapig (Jan 9, 2011)

well keep me posted she will be well cared for but in the mean time i hope you find her a good home


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

I don't have anything useful to add but just wanted to say this is a lovely story, well done you for taking such good care of the wee bird!


----------



## Carlie (Sep 27, 2006)

Thank you, Annabel.  I've actually decided to keep the little white pudding. I've really enjoyed having her around. 

I've had a good look under her wing this evening and the wound is healing very well. No broken bones or deep cuts, just surface wound now. Her feathers are growing back nicely. 

She has feather lice. Is there anything I can do to get rid?


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

Endo Ecto (worm, lice & mite treatment for pigeons) | eBay

I love pigeons...and really miss the one I rescued last christmas, he was only a squab when I took him in...and he was fantastic to have around! I like you felt guilty and he went to a guy who kept lots of pigeons, sadly he ended up flying away from his new home a few months after being there...he was fantastic to have around, I would put him out for the day and he would flutter from rooftop to rooftop in our road...and if he saw our front door open he would be in like a shot and sat on my head! :lol2: he loved the kids too! 










so wish I had kept him!


----------



## Carlie (Sep 27, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your birdie, Ian. He's very handsome! Perhaps he'll come back one day; this big ol' bird will plop down on you and you'll wonder what the heck is going on! :lol:

The girlie I have here must be at least 6 months old, and despite her being fairly calm, I'm not expecting her to be as friendly as an imprinted chick. I wonder if she'll learn to trust me eventually?

Thanks for the link. The Endo Ecto stuff looks fantastic; does it really work? I suppose there's no harm in trying and then reporting back. I wish the dogs were as easy to keep parasite free. :lol:


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

I use Harkers Harkers Pigeon Products but is pretty much the same thing. Thats great you have descided to keep her, where are you planning on keeping her (living room gets old pretty quick! I have a pair that are determined to nest in mine at the moment, even though they have a perfectly good loft, I am always chasing them out!) Not that you realy want a whole flock but pigeons are sociable birds and are happiest when they are nesting (they are simply built to breed and will try to do so at all costs) so it might be worth considering getting her a mate. I have plenty you could have if you wanted but I think you are a bit far away. I am sure there will be someone in your area who can help you with that though. If she was hand reared originaly and has been kept in close contact since you may find she will stay pretty friendly. pigeons are pretty easy to win their trust if not, they will do anything for a peanut!


----------



## Carlie (Sep 27, 2006)

When the weather becomes a bit warmer, we'll build her an enclosure outside. At the moment, she's sitting on top of a vacant vivarium with a tray to keep things tidy. She's picking dried peas out of her dish and putting them aside as we speak. 

How do young and older birds get along? Would there be a possibility of bullying? I was thinking of acquiring a chick to hand rear myself, as well as some older birds to keep the white pudding company. 

It's funny you should mention the peanut thing; it's just my luck that they are usually left along with the peas. What kind of pigeon doesn't like peanuts, I ask?!


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Young and old birds usualy get on fine once a pecking order is established. I have never had any serious problems introducing new birds into a flock. Any decent breeder will not give you an unweaned bird though, so unless you come across an orphaned feral you may have to settle for a parent reared bird. If you have a pair they will undoubtebly breed, so you could always hand rear one of those later on. many brands of pigeon food do not contain peanuts, so maybe she just doesn't realise what they are yet. no doubt when she does she will love them! they are very fatty though, hence why most food companies leave them out, so don't give too many.


----------



## WillCordon (May 16, 2009)

ive always used harkers on my race teams. it has never let me down. oh, and btw. welcome to the pigeon world


----------



## WillCordon (May 16, 2009)

this sites good for the fancie breeds, find a local flyer/breeder to determind the sex then go from there

Pigeons for Sale Pigeons for sale around UK :: Birdtrader


----------



## bully99200 (Nov 3, 2008)

*pigeon*

the pigeon that you got looks like a hen ;-) 
and also ardap is great forgettin rid of lice. just spray some under each wing and on the back of the neck where the wings meet and that will get rid of them and then let her bath in garlic water once aweek and that will stop the lice from coming back and also give her a nice shine to her feathers


----------

